# Upcoming weekend?



## GarrettHilliard (Sep 8, 2020)

Is it worth coming up to the tribs this weekend, I figure most of the big water will be blown out but I am hopeful maybe I could find some steel in smaller water? Will any of the fish able water hold fish right now or has the ice and high water kept them out? Anything is appreciated, I’m still pretty new to this and have never tried to fish after such a brutal winter.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

GarrettHilliard said:


> Is it worth coming up to the tribs this weekend, I figure most of the big water will be blown out but I am hopeful maybe I could find some steel in smaller water? Will any of the fish able water hold fish right now or has the ice and high water kept them out? Anything is appreciated, I’m still pretty new to this and have never tried to fish after such a brutal winter.


I wouldn't for main lake erie tribs. If you know feeder streams those would be okay, just a bit dirty.


----------



## GarrettHilliard (Sep 8, 2020)

1MoreKast said:


> I wouldn't for main lake erie tribs. If you know feeder streams those would be okay, just a bit dirty.


That’s kinda what I was planning on. Hoping to find some fish in some smaller water. Thanks 👍


----------



## Jo-Jo (Jun 29, 2016)

Stopped by _Helen Hazen_ Wyman _Park_, ..... Kellogg creek and Big creek were roaring, as small as Kellogg is it sure was flowing. The ice was jammed up in the Grand past Rutherfords Landing, there was even a fairly big ice jam against the I-90 bridge where it goes over the Grand. 






Helen Hazen Wyman Park | Lake Metroparks


Scenic Big Creek flows past the picnic area, joins Kellogg Creek and empties into the Grand River at this park.




www.lakemetroparks.com


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Only if you bring a boat lol supposed to get another inch or 2 of rain today and tonight


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

over an inch of rain along the lakeshore so far....


----------



## mokabe (Jan 23, 2011)

I’d save the trip for another time. Small trib near me was completely blown out this afternoon. Banks were flooded and water a dirty chocolate brown.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Might be a good idea to stay back. I was hopeful for smaller feeder creeks but after seeing the main tribs....it'll be tough finding fishable water. Maybe some drainage ditches lol.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I’d almost bet some tribs shorelines will be littered with chunk ice, I remember some one year that were waist high you had to climb around and not fall through. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## landin hawgs (Jan 27, 2008)

No


----------



## JoyAnonymous (Sep 14, 2021)

I think Sunday and Monday will be fishable but Saturday I doubt it. Most winter holes are not going to be fishable drifting, which is most guys' preference. Though I have a couple of spots, I will try with some other methods that I do in high water and have success. If you do come up, bigger baits and scents are gonna be key as stained and high water means you will need to key them in more.


----------



## Jo-Jo (Jun 29, 2016)

Went by Big creek this afternoon [by _Helen Hazen_ Wyman _Park_ ] about 50-100yards above the parking lot it was open, definitely was high with vis in the 8 to 12 inch range, I have fished worse, but just didn't feel like getting cold today.


----------

